# Hausautomatisierung mit TIA V13 und eine S7 1212C



## dsoxygen (21 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe letztes Jahr angefangen mein Haus zu Automatisieren.
Das ganze läuft auf einer S7 1212C sowie ET200 für die andere Stockwerk.
Das ganze ist über ProfiNet und ist mit dem Haus LAN/WLAN verbunden.

Ich möchte dieses Thema erstellen weil ich:
A: meine Ideen teilen will
B: andere Ideen mit einfliesen lassen
C: mit TIA ab und an Hilfe bei machen Sachen brauche

Ich hoffe auf eine Produktives miteinander.

MFG
dsoxygen


----------



## Eraser (22 Dezember 2015)

Das heißt du baust alles zentral pro Stockwerk auf, macht ne Menge Kabel wenn alles automatisiert werden soll.
Normalerweise nimmt man ja da KNX dafür.

Bei mir habe ich lediglich die komplette Pool-Steuerung mit einer 1200er gemacht.

Bin aber gespannt was bei dir dabei rauskommt.

mfg


----------



## dsoxygen (22 Dezember 2015)

Als Automatisierungstechniker hatte ich mit EIB aka KNX noch nix zu tun.
Ich weiß nur das die Komponenten nicht gerade günstig sind.

Der Mehraufwand der Verkabelung hat sich nur ausgewirkt weil alle Lichtstromkreise zentral in der Unterverteilung geschaltet werden.
Zum Beispiel geht ins Wohnzimmer ein 12x1,5. Darüber laufen 2 Steckdosenstromkreise, 3 Lichtstromkreise und eine geschaltener Steckdosenstromkreis für Weihnachtsdeko (Weiber! )
Die Taster laufen alle mit 24V über ein J-Y(St)Y.

Da ich diese "Schalttafeln" neben der Tür nicht mag brauche ich mit meinem System jetzt nur noch einen Schalter pro Zimmer.
Dieser schaltet auf die negative Flanke ein Array mit Bitmuster auf die jeweiligen Ausgänge des Zimmers. So kann ich verschieden Lichtkonstellationen durchschalten.
Erfolgt bei eingeschaltetem Licht länger als eine Sekunde kein Signalwechsel wird der nächste Tastendruck als "AUS" gewertet.
Zusätzlich gibt's noch eine Sonderfunktion für einen Tastendruck länger als 2 Sekunden.
Der wird in machen Zimmern als EIN/AUS für die Dekosteckdosen gewertet und im Gang schaltet die Funktion alle Lichter in der Wohnung aus.

UV:


----------



## dsoxygen (22 Dezember 2015)

Als nächstes würde ich gerne eine Anwesenheitsprüfung einführen.
Soll heißen ich will Bits setzen wenn bestimmte Netzwerkgeräte (Handy) im WLan auftauchen.
Dazu hab ich mir gedacht ich probier das mal mit TCON nur leider sind die Bausteine im TIA bis auf den TDISCON ausgegraut!?!?!?


----------



## Rauchegger (22 Dezember 2015)

welche fw hast du auf der CPU????


----------



## dsoxygen (23 Dezember 2015)

Artikelnummer: 6ES7 212-1AE40-0XB0
Hardware: 1
Firmware: V4.0.0


----------



## Rauchegger (23 Dezember 2015)

sollte eigentlich nicht mehr ausgegraut sein bei fw4.0!


----------



## dsoxygen (23 Dezember 2015)

Hab eine ähnlichen Beitrag gefunden nur mit dem unterschied das meine CPU "Ethernet on Board" hat.
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/75591-tia-portal-v13-user-communication.html

Auch in der Dokumentation von Siemens "net_s7-1200_isoontcp_de.pdf" habe ich nicht gefunden das es nicht geht.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...e-der-s7-1200-cpu-programmiert?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## ChristophD (23 Dezember 2015)

Welche TIA Version hast du genau und welche Edition? Die V4 CPU's gehen doch erst ab V13 SP1.
Wenn ich in meine V13 SP1 UPD6 die genannte CPU mit der genannten Version anlege sind die Bausteine nicht ausgegraut.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## dsoxygen (23 Dezember 2015)

Das ist die aktuelle Konfiguration:


Automation License ManagerV5.3 + SP2 + Upd205.03.02.02_01.01.00.01CFCV8.0V08.00.00.00_01.22.00.02CP PtP ParamV5.1 + SP13R05.01.13.00_00.00.04.00Primary Setup ToolV4.2V04.02.00.00_09.01.00.01S7 Distributed Safety ProgrammingV5.4 + SP5K5.4.5.0_3.5.0.2S7 F ConfigurationPackV5.5 + SP11K5.5.11.0_11.1.0.1S7-GRAPH Professional 2010 SR4V5.3 + SP7K5.3.7.0_1.2.0.1S7-PCT Professional 2010 SR4V3.2V03.02.00.00_01.22.00.11S7-PLCSIMV5.4 + SP6R05.04.06.00_02.08.00.01S7-SCL Professional 2010 SR4V5.3 + SP6 + Upd2K05.03.06.02_01.05.00.01SIMATIC ProSaveV13.0 SP1V13.00.01.00_25.01.00.01SIMATIC S7-Block Privacy Professional 2010 SR4V1.0 + SP3K1.0.3.0_12.1.0.1SIMATIC S7-PLCSIMV13.0 SP1 Upd1V13.00.01.01_01.75.00.01SIMATIC S7-TechnologyV4.2 + SP4K4.2.4.0_1.21.0.1SIMATIC S7-Web2PLC Professional 2010 SR4V1.0 + SP2 + HF1K1.0.2.1_2.3.0.1*SIMATIC STEP 7 Professional**V13.0 SP1 Upd6**V13.00.01.06_06.01.00.01*SIMATIC WinCC Comfort/AdvancedV13.0 SP1 Upd6V13.00.01.06_06.01.00.01SIMATIC WinCC flexible2008 SP3 Upd5K01.04.00.05_01.06.00.38SIMATIC WinCC flexible Runtime2008 SP3 Upd5K01.04.00.05_01.06.00.38SIMATIC WinCC Runtime Advanced SimulationV13.0 SP1 Upd6V13.00.01.06_06.01.00.01SINAMICS StartdriveV13.0 SP1 Upd2V13.00.01.02_48.04.00.05STEP 7 Professional 2010 SR4V5.5 + SP4K5.5.4.0_31.1.0.1


----------



## ChristophD (23 Dezember 2015)

ok das sollte passen.
Kannst du eventuell das Projekt anhängen, eventuell liegt es ja am Projekt ?


----------



## dsoxygen (23 Dezember 2015)

Das Projekt kann ich nicht anhängen weil da Bausteine von meiner Firma integriert sind.

Hab aber mal zum Testen eine neues Projekt angelegt und nur die CPU eingefügt.
Hier kann ich auf die Bausteine zugreifen.


----------



## ChristophD (23 Dezember 2015)

ok, dannn würde ich mal überprüfen ob in den Ursprungsprojekt wirklich die genannte Baugruppe projektiert ist und nicht eine ältere.


----------



## dsoxygen (23 Dezember 2015)

Ja. Ist die richtige CPU und auch die richtige Firmwareversion.

Ich ziehe gerade das "neue" Projekt auf den Stand vom Originalen und hoffe so rauszufinden warum die ... nicht geht.

Der einzige unterschied ist dass das Originalprojekt mit V13 SP1 erstellt wurde.
Die Updates kahmen logischerweise erst nach und nach dazu.

Hab jetzt auch mal eine zweite CPU im Originalprojekt projektiert.
Da kann ich die T-Con Bausteine auch nutzen.


----------



## emilio20 (23 Dezember 2015)

Hallo
ich habe für die Anwesenheitserkennung eine exe Programm erstellt das einen Ping ausführt und in einen DB bits setzt. Das Programm lauft auf meinem Runtime PC.


----------



## dsoxygen (23 Dezember 2015)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe für die Anwesenheitserkennung eine exe Programm erstellt das einen Ping ausführt und in einen DB bits setzt. Das Programm lauft auf meinem Runtime PC.



Ich möchte aber eigendlich nicht den Weg über einen dauerläufer PC gehen.
Wenn ich das tu hätte ich gleich die ganze Sache auf FHEM und Homematik aufbauen können.


----------



## dolo280 (23 Dezember 2015)

Hey dsoxygen,

wir haben Teile der Firma mit S7-300 Komponenten automatisiert. Das Funktioniert soweit sehr gut. Kopplungen zwischen SPS und KNX sind durch eine Vielzahl von Gateways möglich. Im moment zeigt sich bei Siemens der Trend, offener für andere Systeme zu werden (Bsp. Fernwirktechnik: Seit einigen Monat gibt es eine S7-1212 mit IEC Gateway, diese war früher nur durch Software zu realisieren und dazu schweine teuer!) Bei KNX spielt sich grade ähnliches ab: http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/programm...lar-communication-variants/Pages/Default.aspx
Wird hoffentlich auch bald für die S7-1200 entstehen.

Leider gibt es für schöne Schalterprogramm bis dato aus meiner Sicht keine schöne alternativen zu KNX ( außer selbst Basteln ). Die großen Firmen wie GIRA setzen weiterhin auf dies Welt.

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein kleines Projekt in die Welt gerufen (smartopenHMI), das nen Treiber für S7-300/400/1200/1500 für Smarthome.py darstellt. Hier ist u.a. auch ein Logikmodul vorhanden. Somit könntest Du S7<->KNX mappen (ähnlich FHEM). Für das ganze könnte dann z.B. einem Raspberry Pi als Laufzeit dienen!

Schöne Feiertage!
Dominik


----------



## dsoxygen (23 Dezember 2015)

Mit ist klar das es für fast alles Gateways gibt. Aber warum soll ich verschieden Systeme mischen wenn ich mich in einem gut auskenne und Theoretisch auch alles damit realisieren kann?

Da das Projekt ja bereits Realisiert ist kann ich jetzt eh nicht mehr das Konzept umschmeißen.

Ich werden jetzt erstmal mein TIA Projekt neu aufbauen und hoffe das ich dann Zugriff  auf die TCON Bausteine habe.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

Jetzt aber erstmal schöne Feiertage.


----------



## dolo280 (23 Dezember 2015)

Naja ein System aus der Industrieautomatisierung kommt auf ein System aus der Gebäudeautomatisierung. Das kann ja aus Prinzip nicht gut gehen ----

Ne ist klar, Lösungen solltest Du aber in Prinzip auf dein Projekt finden.

Das mit TCON u.s.w. geht auch mit der S7-1212 aus Erfahrung recht unkompliziert.

Danke! Ebenfalls!


----------



## dsoxygen (29 Dezember 2015)

Also das Problem mit den nicht vorhandenen TCON Bausteinen ist behoben.
- Neu CPU eingefügt
- Alle Einstellungen und Bausteine übernommen
- GEHT
Vermutlich eine TIA Problem.

Das mit dem PING hat sich als nicht machbar erwiesen weil die SPS mit TCON eine Verbindung über das IP-Protokoll aufbauen will. Ein Echo-Request (PING) läuft aber auf einem anderen Protokoll (ICMP).
(Zumindest hab ich das mit dem OSI-Schichten jetzt mal so verstanden)

Lösungsansatz 2:
Es muss eine Verbindung über TCP/IP aufgebaut werden.
Das Handy muss also auf irgenteinem Port eine Verbindung annehmen.

Versuch 1: Telnet-Server auf dem Handy
Das klappt! Die SPS kann jetzt mit TCON eine Verbindung zum Telnet-Server auf dem Smartphone aufbauen und so die Anwesenheit prüfen.

Ich werde das jetzt mal bezüglich Akkulaufzeit und sicherheit testen.


----------



## Ralle (29 Dezember 2015)

Ich würde mir aber ernsthaft noch einmal überlegen, ob ich wirklich eine SPS in meinem Haus haben will!
So ein Haus steht länger als 30 Jahre, TIA ist immer noch ziemlich schrottig, da wird fortlaufend dran rumgeschraubt.
Was machst du in 10 Jahren? Was, wenn du dann etwas ändern willst, inzwischen aber TIA V28 am Start ist, das garantiert nicht mit deinem "alten" System kompatibel ist.
Was, wenn du dein Haus verkaufen willst? Ich zumindest würde niemals eine Hütte mit einem selbstgefrickelten SPS-gesteuerten Schaltschrank kaufen, auch wenn es intertessant ist.


----------



## Remstäler (30 Dezember 2015)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sein Haus auch mit einer SPS ausgestattet. Die ging mal auf STOP als er auf Montage war. 
Seine Frau hat dann in seiner Firma angerufen bis endlich ein Kollege von ihm kam um die Anlage wieder zum Laufen 
zu bringen. 

*ROFL*

Grundsätzlich finde ich so eine Haussteuerung nicht schlecht. Nur ein paar Grundfunktionen (Licht an/aus , Strom für Steckdosen , usw.)
die würde ich "OldScool" lassen, um bei einem Ausfall der Steuerung "weiterleben" zu können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2015)

hier auch ein schönes Beispiel http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/80393-s7-200-hardwarefehler-temperaturabhaengig.html


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe eine SPS im Haus.
Obwohl (oder vielleicht auch weil) ich beruflich mit Siemens S7 arbeite, habe ich mich ganz bewusst gegen Siemens entschieden.
S7-300 und Step7 Classic stirbt. S7-1200/1500 und TIA-Portal sind - so wie Ralle es auch schreibt - für sowas langfristiges wie ein Haus schlichtweg indiskutabel.
Nach einigen Diskussionen mit unseren Gebäudetechnikern habe ich mich für Wago entschieden.
Auch hier steht eine Umstellung (ECockpit) an, aber die Hardware bleibt doch kompatibler als bei Siemens.

Ich denke, wenn man heute eine SPS (oder auch sonstige Smart-Home-Technologie) in einem Haus einsetzt, dann muss man sich bewusst sein, dass dieses System Wartung erfordert.
Wenn ich das System einmal aufbaue und dann so lasse, sitze ich in einigen Jahren im wahrsten Sinne im Dunkeln.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (30 Dezember 2015)

Moin,



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hier auch ein schönes Beispiel http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/80393-s7-200-hardwarefehler-temperaturabhaengig.html



das sind aber auch wieder zwei paar Schuhe.
In dem Fall der S7-200 ist die SPS (oder sowas ähnliches) Teil einer Heizung, ein Zukaufteil. Wäre hier eine OEM-Platine drin wäre das Problem genauso. Geht das Ding kaputt (warum auch immer) muss Ersatz her, Punkt.
Wasauchimmer ein Hersteller (oder Analgenbauer) dort einbaut wird er nicht als "open Source" freigeben, dass der Kunde damit spielen kann. Weiterhin wird er berechtigterweise dafür Geld verlangen, wenn was ersetzt werden muss.

Zurück zum SmartHome (mit SPS, KNX oder ....).
Auch bei einer KNX-Installation kann ein Baustein (Koppler, Aktor, ...) kaputt gehen. Aufgrund der dezentralen Struktur bedeutet das aber nicht gleich Totalausfall. Allerdings muss auch hier ein Ersatzgeräte gefunden werden, falls das Gerät nicht mehr am Markt ist. KNX (EIB) ist immerhin schon 25 Jahre alt.
Aber auch hier ist dann ggf. die Parametrierung anzupassen.
Die kann (in der Theorie) jedoch jede Elektriker-Bude, da im Rahmen der Meisterausbildung KNX gelernt wird. Ob dabei allerdings ein begnadeter Integrator bei raus kommt steht auf nem anderen Blatt Papier.

Wenn nun einer meint, eine SPS ins Haus zu bauen, muss er dafür Sorge tragen, dass seine Tools auf dem laufenden sind (bleiben) oder ggf. einen alten PC vorhalten, eine virtuelle Maschine aufsetzten oder immer mal wieder die Hardware durch was neues ersetzen.
Warum allerdings eine SPS "einfach so", "out of the blue", in Stop gehen soll, wo doch keiner was am Programm gedreht hat und auch sonst sich nichts geändert hat will nicht ganz in meinen Kopf.
Ist das Panikmache oder habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen?
Mein CX90xx (Beckhoff) schnurrt seit fünf Jahren im Keller wie eine 1. Das Teil erlebt dort für eine Industriesteuerung optimale Bedingungen. Kaum Temperaturschwankungen, (nahezu) konstante Luftfeuchte, kein Staub, keine Vibrationen .... Beckhoff (und andere Hersteller) legen ihre Hardware für weitaus widrigere Umgebungen aus und auch dort soll das Teil zehn Jahre (oder mehr) laufen. Allerdings auch hier muss für Ersatz gesorgt werden und ggf. ist dann eine Anpassung an neuere Hardware nötig.

Nochmal zurück zu KNX. Im Gegensatz zu den Anfangstagen wo man "teure" Logikmodule kaufen musste wird heute auch dort gerne ein PC eingesetzt, der Verknüpfungen erledigt. Dieser (z.B. Gira HomeServer oder auf eine Linux-Büchse mit "eibd") hat wiederum auch nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer und muss (irgendwann) ersetzt werden, wobei auch wieder Kosten entstehen. Zudem geht dann auch wieder der dezentrale Ansatz verloren und alle Gimicks die damit implementiert werden sind im Fehlerfalle nicht verfügbar.

<Polemik an>
Also zurück ins elektrische Mittelalter zur klassischen Installation.
<Polemik aus>
Jedoch kann selbst hier mal ein Wechselschalter hopps gehen. Und wer nicht gerade auf JUNG LSxx (oder was vergleichbarer der großen 5) gesetzt hat muss Teile seines Schalterprogrammes ersetzen, weil auch das nicht über 40 Jahre gepflegt wird.

Mein Fazit: Nichts hält ewig. Auf was man setzt muss der einzelne für sich entscheiden.

Gruß und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2016
ohm200x


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> das sind aber auch wieder zwei paar Schuhe.



Das sehe ich anders, Automatisieren im Hausbau gehört meiner Ansicht verboten, wie
eine Kettensäge für den Privatman. Beide spielen sich zu Tode. 
Im Prinzip ist es das gleiche wie mit dem Opel Manta, Spoiler und Fuchsschwanz.

Warum gibt es für Heiminstallation der SPS-Künstler keine Bauabnahme, jedes Geländer
muß doch abgenommen werden.

Für 90% der Hausautomatisierung reicht folgendes:




Dieses Schalter wirst du noch in 50 Jahren finden, die dann auch noch Funktionieren.


Im folgenden stimme ich deiner Ausage voll zu 



ohm200x schrieb:


> <Polemik an>
> Also zurück ins elektrische Mittelalter zur klassischen Installation.
> <Polemik aus>


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Für 90% der Hausautomatisierung reicht folgendes:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 31089
> 
> ...



Helmut, da werden Erinnerungen wach 
Ich musste 1983 bei meiner Zwischenprüfung auf einer Schalttafel (Holzbrett) mit solchen Schaltern eine Kreuzschaltung verdrahten.
Bei uns hatten wir schon lange ein Stecksystem, aber im Prüfungsbetrieb (einer der Weltmarktführer für Papiermaschinen) war das noch Standard.
Zu jedem Schalter gab es eine Blatt mit Anschlußbelegung, da die Kermanikeinsätze dieser Schalter ja keine Beschriftung trugen.
Also ich glaube wenn du diese Schalter heute einem Azubi in die Hand drückst, wird er massive Probleme haben.

Ansonsten kommst du bei aktuellen Häusern kaum mehr um eine gewisse Automatisierung herum.
Wenn man schaut, welcher Aufwand alleine schon in den Heiz- bzw. Belüftungssystemen von Niedrig- und Passivhäusern steckt, dann ist es eigentlich erschreckend.
Ganz besonders, wenn man anschaut, welche Systeme hier munter gemischt werden und es quasi keinen Standard gibt.
Hier werden sich in einigen Jahren die HLK-Jungs goldene Nasen verdienen.
Ich hab auch schon einige Abende in Kellern verbracht um irgendwelche Solarthermie-Regler mit irgendwelchen Heizungssteuerungen zu "verheiraten". Und das nur weil der Bauherr sparen wollte und die beteiligten  Heizungsklemptner nicht mehr weiter wussten.

Also Fazit:
Das Mittelalter ist vorbei.
Und wenn ich es so anschaue, dann sind SPS und KNX quasi noch das kleinste Übel.


Gruß und guten Rutsch
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (30 Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe 1995 gebaut, da war die Überlegung eine S5 einzubauen, EIB, KNX, viel zu teuer.
Ich habs sein lassen und nie bereut. Mir reichte der Streß im Beruf, da brauchte ich das nicht auch noch zu Hause, meine Frau schon gar nicht. -
Als ich dann vor einigen Jahren verkauft habe und weggezogen bin, war ich heilfroh. Denn gekauft wurde das Haus an jemandem, der nichts mit SPS zu tun hat, niemals wäre ich je wieder aus der Nummer rausgekommen, bei jedem Problem ein Anruf, wenn das Haus überhaupt verkaufbar gewesen wäre. 

Und vermißt hab ich nie etwas, meine Rollos gingen auch elektrisch, per Schalter, Heizung war Gas, Bedienung im Wohnzimmer. Alles einzeln austauschbar, ohne Software, normale Verkabelung.
Ok, die Rollos liefen bei mir nicht automatisch, ich konnte meine Heizung nicht vom Auto aus einstellen, aber irgendwie hab ich das nie vermißt. 

Nichts anderes würde ich jedem normalen konventionalen Häuslebauer raten. Bei Industrie- und Großbauten ist das sicher etwas anderes.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Als ich dann vor einigen Jahren verkauft habe und weggezogen bin, war ich heilfroh. Denn gekauft wurde das Haus an jemandem, der nichts mit SPS zu tun hat, niemals wäre ich je wieder aus der Nummer rausgekommen, bei jedem Problem ein Anruf, wenn das Haus überhaupt verkaufbar gewesen wäre.



Jeder Makler wird deine Aussage bestätigen.
Homeautomation ist ein Negativ-Kriterium beim Hausverkauf.
Je auffälliger und je mehr Funktionen desto größer der Wertverlust.
Wenn man Homeautomation macht, dann unauffällig. Die ganzen tollen Touchdisplays, die von vielen mittlerweile verbaut werden, machen ein Haus unverkäuflich.
Selbst KNX ist einem normalen EFH nicht gerne gesehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (30 Dezember 2015)

Das ihr als Techniker so wenig verspielt seid .... Schon merkwürdig.

So ein Geheule und Panik für bisschen SPS oder EIB/KNX im Haus..... Ok den Ralle mit TIA kann ich gut verstehen  ...die stehen auf Kriegsfuß bis V28 raus kommt.
Ansonsten sehe ich das ähnlich wie ohm200x


----------



## mnuesser (30 Dezember 2015)

ja, wenn ich dass hier so lese:

Verkaufen und Programmieren das Zeug, wollen es aber nie privat Zuhause einbauen,
viel zu unzuverlässig... lol, aber nem Kunden dreht ihr das Zeug an... *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2015)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ja, wenn ich dass hier so lese:
> 
> Verkaufen und Programmieren das Zeug, wollen es aber nie privat Zuhause einbauen,
> viel zu unzuverlässig... lol, aber nem Kunden dreht ihr das Zeug an... *ROFL*



Ich bin schon so alt, das ich auch mit Relais automatisieren kann. 
Ich brauch diesen neumodischen Schnick-Schnack, wie SPS nicht.

Jetzt aber mal ehrlich, wofür brauch ich eine SPS, wenn ich in ein
Zimmer komme und nur das Licht anknipsen will. 

Mein Kessel hat die Regelung intregiert, wenn der nach 15-20 Jahren 
ausgetauscht werden muss, hat dieser eine neue Regelung intregiert. 

Um die Rolladen runter zu lassen gibt es auch fertige Lössungen:
1. keine Rolladen.
2. Gurte
3. Lössungen von den Schalterherstellern. 

Ich habe übrigens Lössung 1.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2015)

@RN

Wenn ich nur das Thema Rollo (ich hab welche) aufgreife:
Wochenschaltuhren für Rollos von den namhaften Schalterherstellern wären teurer gewesen als die komplette Wago-SPS.
Dabei hätte ich nur einen Bruchteil der Funktionalität.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (30 Dezember 2015)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ja, wenn ich dass hier so lese:
> 
> Verkaufen und Programmieren das Zeug, wollen es aber nie privat Zuhause einbauen,
> viel zu unzuverlässig... lol, aber nem Kunden dreht ihr das Zeug an... *ROFL*



Das ist kompletter Blödsinn. Die Sachlage ist völlig unterschiedlich.

Wenn bei einem Kunden etwas defekt ist, wird es gewechselt, von ihm oder von mir. Nach 20 Jahren wird die Maschine verschrottet oder einem Retrofit unterzogen. Ein Haus sollte länger durchhalten und *ohne* Spezialisten zu reparieren und warten sein.

PS: Und ja, wenn es um TIA geht, dann habe ich auch die Befürchtung, wir drehen unseren Kunden etwas an.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kompletter ist Blödsinn.
> 
> Wenn bei einem Kunden etwas defekt ist, wird es gewechselt, von ihm oder von mir. Nach 20 Jahren wird die Maschine verschrottet oder einem Retrofit unterzogen.



Und genau das muss man, wie ich schon vorher mal schrieb, bei Homeautomation auch machen.
Nehmen wir mal ein paar Beispiele aus den letzten Jahren:

TV-Verkabelung:
Mein Haus ist Bj. 71. Damals gab es das klassische TV via Antenne.
Ich hatte eine schöne Antenne auf dem Dach und dazu einen schönen Antennverstärker und von da ging es mit zu den einzelnen Räumen.
Schön mit Durchgangs- und Enddosen.
Dann kam Analog-SAT und die Verkabelung musste erneuert werden, da jetzt eine Stern-Verkablung notwendig war.
Als nächstes kam Digital-Sat und somit eine neue Schüssel und ein neuer Multiswitch. Ein Teil der Kabel war auch nicht gut genug ... also wieder Kabeltausch.
Telefon:
Begonnen hat alles mit der herkömmlichen Telefontechnik. Irgendwann kam dann ISDN und auch hier wurde die ganze Verkablung erneuert.
ISDN ist tot die letzten Kabel hab ich dieses Jahr rausgezogen. Jetzt geht alles über Netzwerk mit VOIP.
Netzwerk:
Das erste Netzwerk bei mir war Koax. Dann hab ich auf 100MBit hocherüstet und da überall neue Switche verbaut.
Jetzt hab ich GBit und wieder alles erneuert.
Die normale Elektrik wurde auch bei jeder Renovierung geändert. Die Lebensumstände und die Nutzung der Räume ändern sich schliesslich.
Fazit:
Die Elektrik in einem Haus lebt und ist einem Wandel unterzogen.
Eigentlich auch nicht viel anders als Maschinen und Anlagen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (31 Dezember 2015)

@Blockmove

Ja, da magst du Recht haben, aber ich hab in meinem Haus 15 Jahre nichts verändern müssen und wenn der Käufer keine Änderungen an den Räumlichkeiten vornimmt (Mauern etc.), dann bleibt das auch noch 15 Jahre oder eher noch länger so. Das geht wirklich nur mit konventioneller Verkabelung und das halte ich immer noch für das Beste, ob ich nun Programmierer bin oder nicht. ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Dezember 2015)

@Dieter,
du rennst halt jeden Trend hinterher. 
Bei mir ist das anders, mein Haus ist
am 6.5.1797 fertiggestellt und wurde
bis ca. 1930 mit Kerzen beleuchtet. 
Dann sind ein paar Schiffsamturen mit
Bakalit Schalter gekommen. 
Erst im Jahre 2003 sind ein paar Unterputz
Schalter verbaut worden.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Dezember 2015)

@Helmut
Tja Helmut, da magst du bestimmt Recht haben.
Aber Schwaben sind halt Tüfftler.
Und irgendeiner muss doch das Zeug eurer Klemmenmafia kaufen 

Guten Rutsch
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (31 Dezember 2015)

Wenn man eine zentrale Verkabelung (NYM) hat kann man auch ohne großen Aufwand die Automatisierung entfernen und auf konventionelle Technik umstellen 
wenn das Haus verkauft wird........ wenn es denn wirklich sein muß..... 
Koppelrelais gibt es auch mit Hand-0-Automatik-Schalter falls einer glaubt die SPS geht mal in STOP.

Guten Rutsch an alle


----------

